# sleeps during day, which room?



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello

Sorry, a little paranoia is setting in a bit today............

Rich is keen for Caspar to nap in his room during the day and evening in his moses basket as opposed to sleeping in the living room with us. It does make sense as we do disturb him a bit, especially the dog barking, every time someone walks past... 

I feel really paranoid tonight with him being upstairs and was all tearful earlier worrying that he feels abandoned and worrying about cot death. Obvioulsy he is sleeping in our room next to our bed overnight. But I was wondering if this is ok for him to be in his room for naps like this?

I need to calm down a bit but worry constantly about cot death. Are we putting him at risk in anyway?

Ahhhhh............................................................ 

Lou xxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lou

How are you?

If he is sleeping upstairs just pop on your baby monitor. Also there are baby movement monitors that you can buy that will alarm if they dont detect movement for more than 20 secs.

We are still using one on molly so I guess im very paranoid!!! I can IM you the details..what we liked was that it comes in two partds and covers the whole of the cot.

With both of my girls I was paranoid about cot death so much so that I wouldnt even discuss it. Just follow the guidelines that you have been given.

Take care

jxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Jeanette,

Really un decided as to what to do, met up with NCT girls today and most of them are putting there babies in their nurserys to nap in the day. Must admit we ended up bringing Caspar down last night as I was getting so upset.

Im feeling really good to be honest, helped by being back in my old size jeans! So vain I am!   Feel good not to be carrying the large bump too and being able to hoover and stuff again.

I am so in love with Caspar too, like Im sure any new mum is with there newborn. The feeling is so lovely.  

Apart from the sleep deprovation I feel generally well, thanks for asking.

Thanks again for the advice, could you email me that mat you have for the cot?

Love Lou xxx


----------

